# 5 Stone 6 Months....- eggs?



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys. Got a question for you about eggs and training but just want to tell you abit about myself first. When i was 15 i was a 6 ft 2 beanpole about 11.5 stone and was embarrissed at school. All the other "kids" loved football and stuff but all i wanted to do was build muscle. I went and bought myself the encyclopaedia of modern bodybuilding (by arnold) and this was also embarrising as i guessed the shopkeeper would laugh at a scrawn like me buying such a book.

Anyway long story short at 15 i started bodybuilding following arnolds basic beginner routine in the book , each bodypart twice a week on a 2 day split. Mon and Thurs were my chest, back, legs days. And Tues and Fri were my shoulders and arms days, abs every day. This is no bull**** guys and i wish i had photos to prove it but i went from 11.5 stone-16 stone in 6 months. Ive got the stretch marks to prove it all over my shoulders and thighs and arms though they have somewhat faded now. All my mates were going out gettting drunk and "being cool" but i was mature for my age and had grown into this 16 stone animal in year 11 at school. Now i have matured abit and am not as bulky but a lean 15 stone. I was accused by the jealous people of being on the gear blah blah weve all heard it. 100% natural.

My point however is guys that when i made this massive transition( at one point i gainded a stone in a week) i was eating 12 whole eggs a day, 2 slices wholemeal bread, and 100grams cheese for BREKFASTevery day. Oh yeh and a litre of full fat milk. EVERY DAY FOR BREKFAST. At 17 however i visited the doctor for a sore throat or something and we got chatting about my body and stuff as i was quite muscular and i told him i had 12 eggs a day. At this point he told me this was really bad for me due to cholesterol (which it probably was) and i since cut down to 6 eggs a day.

At about 17 though guys around the same time, i hit a platue and since then (im almost 20 now) have made little gains of muscle. Tho i am still big. But as alot of you well know i wannna be bigger.... When i started training my goal was i wanna be 16 stone! when i got there however i wanted to be 17 stone as i wasnt big enough ect it goes on as alot of you probably know the feeling and the only people who understand why we think like this is fellow bodybuilders!

My question is this. Do you guys think that the reason i grew so well was the fact that

A: i started training at the perfect time for me due to puberty and testosterone and all that, that i grew huge in those 6 months.

Or B the fact i was eating so many eggs and so much high quality protien. ?

And also what do you guys think about 12 eggs a day, should i go back to it? or not?

i still train very much the same to when i first started and i love all the basics, barbells, dumbells, heavy weights, no bullsh*t! But however no more 12 eggs a day and 4 litres full fat milk a day!

Would be great to hear some of your guys comments as to what you think, any potential advise perhaps would be great. Im by no means a in- experienced but he who never asks remains a fools forever! Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

5 Stone in 6 months.. pretty hard to beleive to be honest, any pictures of you now and when you was still in school?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Think it could be done mate,if your young and your body is ready for growing.Think GHS gained that sort of weight around that age.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

So you added 380grames of muscle a day for 6 months? (70lbs in 180 days)

BUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Fat, not muscle


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bit of both to be honest - loads of good food that you werent eating before, plus the timing with your age etc, and I could easily see that sort of wieght gain - not all of it would have been muscle, prob not even half - but your frame was probably crying out for it all the same.

The doc/cholesterol thing is most likely wrong, its a widely believed myth. Sorry to say it, but if it isn't in the confines of normal (and people trying to build muscle aren't normal by our societies standards) then docs know next to fvck all.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

no chance .

i gained 13 stone in 5 weeks but im the same man i forgot to take photos lol


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I knew some wouldent believe as i know it is hard to believe, but bullsh*t, erm no i hate bullsh*t. Well if you can see my profile picture thats me age 17. But thanks to those who do as its 100% true. (why wud i make it up). Little Chris saying fat not muscle is somewhat right as i reckon some of it ws fat ( but cant have been that much as i have always been able to see my abs). Anyone tell me how to put pics up as im still tryna figure it out and i will??. Got some photos of me at 15(but theyre not on my pc theyre just normal photos) and got various of me at 17, 18 and 19. Some one tell me how and i will. To show its not bull****


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG!?"!"[email protected] BBQ!":!?'

THIS HAPPEND TO ME BUT I LOST MY FREAKIN CAMERA GUIS!!!1111112


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

He's not saying he's gone from Aston out of JLS to Coleman in 6 months lads.

Like RS says his build was probably crying out for it,and at 6'2 he's not exactly small.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good work mate. keep up the hard work! 

i believe you as ive seen similar. maybe not 5stone in 6 months but ive seen someone put on a good solid few stone over a year


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Think a lot of you are being cocks TBH

At 6ft, 2 and 11stone 7, this guy would have been beyond emaciated.

Just intestinal filling/water/filling out from eating more constantly, could put a good 1.5 to 2 stone on. Done this myself plenty of times. That leaves a 2.5 to 3 stone mass gain in 6 months (he said he went from 11.5 to 16, thats 4.5 stone) , which, with a bit of fat is entirely feasible remembering the rebound state his body would be in, and the hormone profile at the time.

The guy isnt saying he was Ronnie Coleman at the end of it - this type of WIEGHT gain is entirely feasible, and some if it would have been muscle...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Think a lot of you are being cocks TBH
> 
> At 6ft, 2 and 11stone 7, this guy would have been beyond emaciated.
> 
> ...


exactly. :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I know a coupe of lads who have put on crazy wieght extremely fast, especialy if their tal, i have no reason to doubt it.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Surely its impossible to put on a stone of anything be it muscle or water in a week, not having a go at the guy but that doesn't sound biologically possible to me!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

guys put on 20lbs plus on a rebound from contest very quickly....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Surely its impossible to put on a stone of anything be it muscle or water in a week, not having a go at the guy but that doesn't sound biologically possible to me!


Have done more than that in 24-48 hours mate, intestinal filling, glycogen supercompensation and water retention.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Have done more than that in 24-48 hours mate, intestinal filling, glycogen supercompensation and water retention.


Jesus really, that must be quite scary to pack on weight that quickly.......learn something new everyday on here!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Jesus really, that must be quite scary to pack on weight that quickly.......learn something new everyday on here!


Yes its horrible - stomach like a giant turtle shell, cant bend over to tie shoe laces. Just want to sleep all the time. Watery as fck, and super painful pumps in every bodypart with even light training :lol:

Sorts itself out within a day or three of getting back on diet though :thumbup1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

yeh thats possible, the newer you are to training and the lighter you are the far quicker you will be able to gain weight, but not a lot of it will be muscle.

I blew up about a stone and half in about 4 months when i first started working out, you will always make your quickest gains within the first 12 months.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Yes its horrible - stomach like a giant turtle shell, cant bend over to tie shoe laces. Just want to sleep all the time. Watery as fck, and super painful pumps in every bodypart with even light training


You talking about your offseason here I assume? :thumb: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> You talking about your offseason here I assume? :thumb: :lol:


Nah, off season I am just plain fat :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GREG KUZ said:


> *My question is this.* Do you guys think that the reason i grew so well was the fact that
> 
> A: i started training at the perfect time for me due to puberty and testosterone and all that, that i grew huge in those 6 months.
> 
> ...


Well, you ate well and trained well following tried principle which is #1 to gain well.

You won't ever gain like that again even on gear so don't worry about it (oh and the 12 eggs a day won't harm you but you may want to drop half the yolks, they won't hurt you but you don't need that many)


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

I gained 3 stone in 4 months when i first started training. Though how much was fat and how much was muscle god only knows but i could still see my abs but thats mainly down to me having naturally good abs. So possible but no way it would of been 4.5 stone o fmuscle but then fair to the lad hes not sating it was.

Regarding the 12 eggs I find it weasier to have 6 eggs a day and then a protein shake. But no reason why you cant blend the eggs to get them down easier and quicker.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks again guys for the ones who believe me as you obviously know what your on about. Ive got photos of me at 16, 17 and 18. But i look quite muscly in all of them to be honest , but will stick them on my profile so you can see (and i know they're will probably be people who say "theres no way hes 16" lol) but more fool you. Dont have any photos of me at school really.... thats just because like i sed i used to be paranoid about my body. And still to this day hate having my photo taken.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

And cheers Uriel for the advice . i kinda guessed i would never gain that well ever again lol, but am gonna sort my diet out to more how it sed to be. Cut down on the yolks tho. Thanks again guys


----------



## monkey hanger (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont the think the heart could take such a jump in such a short time, no matter what age. Its not possible PERIOD!


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

OK GUYS ON MY PROFILE I HAVE PHOTOS FROM ME AGED 16-18. THE ONES AT 16 ARE ABOUT 7 MONTHS AFTER I STARTED TRAINING AND IVE GONE AT THIS POINT FROM 11.5 STONE - 16 STONE. if you dont believe the ages of the photos well i cant exactly prove it to you but just bear in mind im not even 20 yet so theres gotta be some truth in it.LOL. i will try and get a photo of me at aged 15 or summit and scan it onto my Pc , then upload it. Comments please...? So for anyone who has sed its bulls*** or impossible, your wrong sorry cus i did it !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

monkey hanger said:


> I dont the think the heart could take such a jump in such a short time, no matter what age. Its not possible PERIOD!


What, because you can't comprehend it, and put PERIOD at the end of your post, then it isn't possible?

Come on now girlfriend, thats not how we roll


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

atleast post a pic of your self now , surely you can do that lol ? comon

also a pic of when your younger would be cool , not that i dont believe ya


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GREG KUZ said:


> OK GUYS ON MY PROFILE I HAVE PHOTOS FROM ME AGED 16-18. THE ONES AT 16 ARE ABOUT 7 MONTHS AFTER I STARTED TRAINING AND IVE GONE AT THIS POINT FROM 11.5 STONE - 16 STONE. if you dont believe the ages of the photos well i cant exactly prove it to you but just bear in mind im not even 20 yet so theres gotta be some truth in it.LOL. i will try and get a photo of me at aged 15 or summit and scan it onto my Pc , then upload it. Comments please...? So for anyone who has sed its bulls*** or impossible, your wrong sorry cus i did it !


Looking really good in those photos bud, get the diet nailed and take this further, you have a good frame on ya.

Hows your legs coming on - those growing too?

Any plans to compete in bodybuilding?

Don't think too ill of anyone in this thread mate, its hard for a lot of people to comprehend just how much wieght a person with a bigger frame can put on. Not only are you tall at 6ft 2, but you are wide too. Means you are going to have to slap on a lot of mass to look properly filled out, but when you do you are going to be very impressive.

I'm similar, shorter than you at 5ft 11, but a wide frame for my height, and its going to take a lot of muscle to be added to make me look properly filled out - more than it would take on someone the same height, but with a narrow frame.

Keep up this good work mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

corbuk said:


> atleast post a pic of your self now , surely you can do that lol ? comon
> 
> also a pic of when your younger would be cool , not that i dont believe ya


16 and 18yo pics are in his profile


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

HJL said:


> I know a coupe of lads who have put on crazy wieght extremely fast, especialy if their tal, i have no reason to doubt it.


same mate, and he has the strecth marks still all over him


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hope you don't mind me posting this here, if so just say and I will delete:










Perfectly respectable double bi, even more so when you consider 16yo - and natty too I believe?


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

stretch marks were and still are (even in this photo but its hard to see stretch marks in photos duh) all over where my chest meats my shoulder , my inner arms, and thighs. Like is sed now im 19 they have faded alot now though. Rs 007 thanks for the support! I dont mind u posting atall. My legs are growing too mate, train them twice a week heavy. As far as competing ive always been told i should in the juniors, but to be honest have never got round to it with life being so hectic especially at the mo. And feel like im too skinny anyway as im sure you know the feeling. so... this may sound stupid also , but now im 19 im actually weaker then when i was 16/17.... Hope that doesent sound too stupid... but i used to bench 100k at 16 for 15+ reps and deadlift 180. Now i can still hit those weights but much fewer reps! I dont get it! the only think i can guess is that perhaps i dont recover as quickly as i used too? And training each bp twice a week still is knackering me in my old age...?LOL . And yes for the haters, i will try and find a pic of me at around 14/15 if i can, when ive got time and scan it onto my pc then upload! ill keep you posted as to when!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Still 380g of weight a day for 6 months.. no chance RS mate, think about it!

yes I've put 20 odd pounds in a day or 2 after a show but that totally different as it subsides in a few weeks, you body will never be more willing to grow than after a monsterous 12 week diet.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Photo of me at 16, i started training at 15 and a half. Enough said. MOSt people NEVER have gains like that. But being honest most people dont start training like i did at 15! Like i sed 12 eggs a day , 4 litres full fat milk, 10 slices wholemeal bread ect! I used to eat so much id feel sick all day every day LOL but it worked! Please dont be jealous, the hard truth im afraid:-(.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> yes I've put 20 odd pounds in a day or 2 after a show but that totally different as it subsides in a few weeks, you body will never be more willing to grow than after a monsterous 12 week diet.


Incorrect DB, imo at least.

If you are a 16 year old who has been practically malnourished for years, body trying to naturally mature, fast metabolism, stomach always empty from eating ****ty crap that young uns tend to eat etc, I could see the cumulative effect of ramming tonnes of food down the neck AND starting trianing, making the physique skyrocket.

I was being a bit liberal using post show rebound as a comparison, what with water wieght etc but the fact is his intestine would take some filling, his glycogen would take some filling, and the intramuscular water that acompanies it... could easily account for a good bit of it.

PS 4.5stone = 63lb = 28.64kg = 28640g

6 months = 180 days give or take

28640/180 = only 159g per day average

:whistling:

Anyway, even if the figures are porkies, the pics look decent, could def see the latter ones as around 16st at that height.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

you body will never be more willing to grow than after a monsterous 12 week diet."

Not even when your 15 years old and full of natural testosterone and training and eating like a monster? Well yes but like i said most have never experienced it so are just jealous! Im sorry.


----------

